# PipeSim 2008



## راشد البلوشي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear friends

today i brought u PipeSime 2008 fully working.. cuz of fellows request ths software

kindly findout the link in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## تولين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخ راشد وجزاك الخير


----------



## سلطان العلم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع ولكن اين passward


----------



## م/وفاء (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور بش مهندس على مشاركاتك الرائعة دوما ممكن اذا تفضلت الباسورد


----------



## moazbasha (1 ديسمبر 2010)

م/ راشد البلوشي
بوركت
أتمنى أن ترسل لي الباسوورد


----------



## finder (3 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks Rashid we need the pass mashkooooor


----------



## drilling engineer (4 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز الباسورد .. وعايزين ال manaual بتاع البرنامج عشان نعرف نستخدمه


----------



## batruna (3 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## zoheir782000 (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## بقة (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكور راشد علي المشاركات الثرية


----------



## wael wahba (28 فبراير 2011)

can provide the link again with password ?


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

لم اجد الرابط او المرفق .اين اجدها رجاءا؟


----------



## hassan khaled (9 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا راشد


----------



## المحترف88 (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا الك يا مهندس


----------



## elbeltagi (23 سبتمبر 2011)

mashkooooooooooooor


----------



## white hawk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

where is the link


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أين الرابط .. رجاءاً؟


----------



## safa aldin (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لم اجد الرابط او المرفق .اين اجدها رجاءا؟


----------



## ghassan77 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط غير موجود الرجاء ممكن اعادة كتابته لو تفضلت وشكرا


----------



## raafat73 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

أين هو؟


----------



## مهندس_عدن (19 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx thanx


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور حبي لكن اين البرنامج واين الباس وورد


----------



## ahmedpet05 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

thanxxxx v mmuch


----------



## ahmedpet05 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

SALAM
feeen al attachment


----------

